# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Linear CDM με 2n6080 και 2n6084

## ^Active^

Μια απορεια ρε παιδια ..Εχω ενα linear του cdm και μαζι με το αντιστοιχο pll μου βγαζει μονο 10 watt με ταση 14 volt .Ποσα watt θελει το 2n6084 στην εισοδο για να βγαλει 40 watt? Μηπως δεν βγαζει αρκετα το 2n6080 για να το οδηγηση η ειναι προβλημα τις κεραιας μου ? Παντως στα τα στασιμα ειναι 1,1 ..Και κατι αλλο το αντιστοιχο τροφοδοτικο του cdm μου βγαζει 20 volt οταν γυρναω το ποτενσιομετρο στο τερμα δεν ειναι πολλα??? Μηπως εχω κανει τιποτα λαθος? Εχει κανεις κανενα σχεδιο με το τροφοδοτικο του?

----------


## billos1989

κοιτα αν τραβανε αμπερ τα τρανζιστορ.το τροφοδοτικο βγαζει σιγουρα 14 βολτ??το πλλ δινει 0,5βΑΤΤ??.το 6084 με 7βαττ (θεωρειται και υπεροδηγηση)βγαζει 40.βαλε ενα bly87.παντα στα 14βολτ και γυρω στα 5-5,5Α.καλες δοκιμες!(αν εδωσες 20βολτ στο 6084.....πηγε περιπατο...βαφτο μπλε....κοινως το στειλες...!)

----------


## AKIS

για ριξτα πιο αναλυτικα γιατι δουλευε ΡΟΛΟΙ! Ποσα βολτ εριξες?

----------


## electron

Φίλε Active ξαφνικά το παρουσίασε αυτό;Πρίν δουλευε κανονικά;Μήπως πείραξες κάτι στην κεραία;Γιατί εκτός των περιπτώσεων που είπαν και τα παιδία πιο πάνω,παίζει και το ενδεχόμενο αν πειράχτηκε κάτι στην κεραία είτε από σενα είτε λόγο φθοράς,να σου κάνει αυτά τα κόλπα.Το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα είναι πολύ ιδιότροπο με κάθε μεταβολή της κεραίας θα πρέπει να ξέρεις.

----------


## ^Active^

Τα αμπερ που τραβαει ειναι γυρο στα 3 με 4 αμπερ εφοσον σε εσας δουλευει κανονικα πρεπει να υποθεσω οτι μαλλον ειναι προβλημα της κεραιας μου. Ισως να μην την εχω υπολογισει σωστα . Το pll ειναι σωστο μου βγαζει 0.5 watt θα αλλαξω κεραια και καλωδιο και τα ξαναλεμε ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## AKIS

εμενα στην τσιτα(40-45w) ηθελε 4-4,5 Α, επισης τι γεφυρα εχεις?ελεγξε καλωδιωσεις,κεραιες,στασιμα,βολτ και μην του δωσεις ποτε πανω απο 15
αυτο το μηχανημα ηθελε 1Α ανα 10 watt περιπου

----------


## ^Active^

Τελικα δεν καταφερα να το κανω να δουλεψει σωστα ...Εχει κανεις σχεδια απο το pll του cdm και το τροφοδοτικο του? Η γεφυρα που εχω δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αλλα δοκιμασμενη μαζι με mia bird δεν εχανε και παραπολυ ειδικα σε watt . Τωρα το καλωδιο που ειχα στην καιρεα ηταν μουφα απλα δεν ειχα καποιο αλλο να δοκιμασω ηταν το RG58 .Η καιρεα ηταν ενα απλο διπολο κομμενο για τους 100 αλλα οταν εβαζα να δουλεψει εκει δεν ανεβαζε καθολου watt. Δεν ξερω μηπως καποιος εχει πειραζει το pll και τα dip switches η οπως αλλιως τα λενε και δεν παει στην συχνοτητα που λενε . Τα αμπερ που μου τραβαγε οταν ηταν στα 10 watt ηταν γυρω στα 2 . Τα τρανζιστορ του linear ειναι οκ γιατι τα μετρησα. Λες να μου εκανε τοσο μεγαλη ζημια το RG58??? Παντως αν ειχε κανεις τα σχεδια θα με βοηθαγε πολυ!


Υ.Γ Ξερει κανεις κανενα μαγαζι για να παρω καμια κεραια τις προκοπης ?

----------


## billos1989

ουτε η κεραια φταει ουτε το καλωδιο,το πιθανοτερο ειναι να μην οδηγει σωστα το πλλ,μπορει ομως και το τροφοδοτικο.  :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

Αν στα 10βατ το τροφοδοτικό δίνει περίπου 2Α τότε δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα τροφοδοτικού.Δοκίμασε και σε άλλες συχνότητες το δίπολο που έχεις για να δεις την συμπεριφορά του μηχανήματος γιατί και πάλι οι περισσότερες υποψίες μου για το τι μπορεί να φταίει είναι στην κεραία.

----------


## billos1989

ναι ρε συ γιαννη εστω οτι φταιει η κεραια,ενταξει αντι για 40 που πρεπει να εδινε να δινει 30 η 25 αλλα οχι και 10.ειναι πολυ λιγα.τωρα βεβαια δεν θα ηταν κακο να ξεκιναγε ο φιλος και να εφτιαχνε ενα απλο και σωστο διπολακι για μια συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα και να εβλεπε...αν θελει ας του πει καποιος(γιατι δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως βραχ.συντελεστες κ.τλ)να κοψει τα στοιχεια...α και κοιτα να αποφευγεις τυχον γωνιες που κανει το καλωδιο.και οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα μετρα..  :Very Happy:

----------


## ^Active^

Το θεμα ειναι οτι η κεραια ειναι υπολογισμενη για τους 100 αλλα μολις εβαζα το pll να δουλεψει εκει δεν εβγαζε καθολου βαττ και τα αμπερ ηταν 0.2 δλδ σαν να μην δουλευε καθολου και μερικες φορες δεν κλειδωνε! Αν ομως το εβαζα να δουλεψει στα 90,9 παροτι η κεραια ηταν κομμενη για 100 δουλευε με 10 βαττ 1,6 στασιμα (πολλα ετσι δεν ειναι ?) και 1,6 με 2 αμπερ και κλειδωνε κανονικα. Αποριας αξιο
Υπολογισμος κεραιας 300/mhz=l/4*0.95 . Οσο για balloun οταν το εβαλα επανω δεν εβγαζε ουτε αυτα τα δεκα βαττ και φοβηθηκα μηπως μου τιναξει τα εξοδου και το εβγαλα.
Δεν υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο του pll για να το τσεκαρς μηπως φταιει κατι εκει?

----------


## electron

Βασίλη μου έχει τυχει σε τέτοιο μηχάνημα να έχει πάρει νερά η κεραία και αντί για 40 να βγάζει 10,κατά συνέπεια δεν το ειπα στην τυχη αυτό.Τώρα με τις διευκρινήσεις που έδωσε ο φίλος active μου πάει το μυαλό και στην περίπτωση να έχει πέσει χέρι στο πηνίο της ταλάντωσης του pll, γιατί όσο χάλια και να ήταν η κεραία θα έπρεπε το pll να κλειδώνει παντου,απλα δεν θα έβγαζε τα επιθυμητά watts.Active κάνε ένα έλεγχο και σε αυτό.Δες αν απο 100 και πάνω εξακολουθει να έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Αν ειναι έτσι τότε μαλλον ισχυει αυτό που λέω.

----------


## billos1989

οκ!!σιγουρα κατι ξερεις παραπανω!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ^Active^

Το πηνιο τις ταλαντωσης που ακριβως βρισκετε???

----------


## AKIS

εισαι σιγουρος οτι το pll σου  στη συχνοτητα που τα δοκιμαζεις σου βγαζει το μισο βατ??τι pll εχεις?για να σου πω ποιο ειναι το πηνιο ταλαντωσης πρεπει να δω μια φωτο απ την πλακετα αλλα περιμενε και την γνωμη των αλλων

----------


## ^Active^

Ειμαι σιγουρος . Το δοκιμασα χωρις τον ενισχιτη και μου εβγαζε 0,5 με 0,7 τωρα δεν θυμαμαι αν το δικιμασα στην ιδια 
συχνοτητα. Το πλλ ειναι και αυτο του CDM (δεληγιαννης δεν ειναι ??) , και νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ειναι ο ταλαντωτης μεσα σε ενα 
μεταλικο περιβλημα μαζι με το πηνιο. Κατι που με βαζει σε σκεψεις ειναι οι διακοπτες της συχνοτητας. Μηπως δεν τους εχω κολησει με την σωστη σειρα γιατι οταν το πηρα μεταχειρισμενο τους ειχαν ξεκολησει χωρις να εχουν πειραζει κατι αλλο. Μηπως υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο?

----------


## electron

Ναι όντως η ταλάντωση μπορει να ειναι μέσα σε μεταλλικό κλωβό,έχω δει όμως και πλακέτες του συγκεκριμένου κατασκευαστή που δεν το έχει.Φαντάζομαι λοιπόν αν ειναι κλειστό να μην του έχουν βάλει χέρι του πηνίου,τώρα για τα thumb wheels που λες πιθανόν να τα έχεις κολλήσει λάθος.Εκανες μια δοκιμη με χαμηλή ισχυς να δεις αν το pll λοκαρει πιο πανω από τους 100;
Όσο για τα σχέδια του κυκλωματος ειναι κάπως δυσκολο να βρεθουν για ευνοητους λόγους.Στο ιντερνετ πάντως έχω βρει κατά καιρους παρομοια με αυτό.

----------


## ^Active^

Το ειχα πει και σε προηγουμενο post electron οτι πανω απο τα 100 δεν μου κλειδωνε σωστα αλλα παλι οταν του εβαζα 90,9 συχνοτητα πηγαινε ακριβος εκει και τι σχεση μπορει να εχει αυτο με το οτι μου εβγαζε μονο 10 βαττ? Εχω μπερδευτει πολυ.
Πως ακριβως πανε τα καλωδια στα thumb wheels? Εχεις κανενα απο αυτα τα κυκλωματα να μου στειλεις με pm?

----------


## amiga

Ένα δωράκι στους συναδέλφους!

Αυτά είναι η πρώτη έκδοση (δεν έχουν αλλάξει και πολλά,απ ότι βλέπω με μια πρώτη ματιά έχει αλλάξει η προέμφαση και  το τρίμερ στο 2Ν4427) 
κάπου έχω και τα καινούργια θα τα βρω και θα τα στείλω.

----------


## billos1989

ok,τοτε μαλλον εχεις βαλλει αναποδα τα thumb.οταν το εβαζες 90,9 ηταν οντως 90,9??το ειδες σε ψηφιακο δεκτη??αν οχι τοτε μπορει εσυ να εβλεπες 90,9 αλλα να ηταν και πανω απο τα fm  :Head:   η καπου αλλου στην μπαντα.....κατα συνεπέια στασιμα κτλ κτλ...  :d'oh!:

----------


## AKIS

εμενα το συγκεκριμενο μου εβγαζε 10 @14 volt οταν ειχε ξεκολλησει το 2n4427 απο το πλλ αλλα μετα ολα οκ!

----------


## ^Active^

Ευχαριστω παιδια θα το κοιταξω και θα επανελθω   :Laughing:

----------


## jeik

Συνεχιζω  εδω  τα  σχετικα  με  το  εν  λογω  πλλ ,
διοτι  στο  αλλο  θεμα  ο  τιτλος  <<προβλημα  στο  πλλ  του  cdm >>  δεν   ανταποκρινεται  στην  δικια  μου  περιπτωση ,αφου  προβλημα  δεν  υπαρχει , απλως  καποιες  περιεργες  λεπτομερειες.
Αναλυτικα , 
Αφου  υπαρχει  ολη  η  ακολουθια   2ν4427+bly87+BLW60  γιατι  να  μην  εχουμε  τα  45  βαττ ?

Υπαρχουν   πολλα  παιδια  εδω  μεσα  που  δοκιμασαν  το  συγκεκριμενο  και  γι΄αυτο  και  γω  παραθετω  την  απορια  μου ,  και  ταυτοχρονα  κανω  και  τους  ελεγχους  μου  για  να  βγαλω  συμπερασματα.

Αν  καποιος  εβγαλε  συμπερασματα  ας  τα  παραθεσει, διαβασα  ολα  τα  ποστ  αλλα  δεν   εβγαλα  ακρη.
Το  δοκιμασα  στην  συχνοτητα  που   εχω  συντονισμενη  την  κεραια  μου  και  με  το  αμερικανικο  βατομετρο  που  σου  ειπα  Γιωργο  εχω  18  βαττ  με  11,8  βολτ , ειμαι  οκ ? τι  λετε ?  
Αν  βαλω  μεταβλητους  και  ανεβασω  την  αποδοση  του  θα  ειμαι  λαθος ?
Αφου  αυτο  το  μηχανακι  φοραει  το  BLW60  και  οδηγηται  απο  το  bly87  πρεπει  να  πεταει  καμια  σαρανταρα  χαλαρα.
Θα  δοκιμασω  και  με  την  κεραια συντονισμενη  στους  100  να  δω  τι  γινεται .

----------


## jeik

A ... και αν εχει κανεις σχεδιο με τροφοδοτικο CDM ας το ανεβασει , 
εχω μια πλακετα του αλλα λειπουν τα lm και κατι αλλο , δεν ξερω αν ειναι ποτενσιομετρο η τρανσ. θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω φοτο το συντομοτερο δυνατο.
Επισης  , αν  υποθετικα  τα  βγαλει  τα   40  (ιδανικη  περιπτωση) θα  τα  εβγαζε  με  12,5  ή  με  14,5 βολτ ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη,
αυτην την πλακετα (λινεαρ) μου την ειχαν δωσει για 30 βαττ και δεν ξερω τι φοραει στην εξοδο, και για ποσα θεωρητικα βαττ ειναι.

 εμενα μου εβγαζε, απο 25 εως 30. Βεβαια ειναι cdm, δηλαδη δεν ειναι απατη αλλα ουτε και το απολυτο broadband.
(πχ χαμηλα απο 95 και κατω η ισχυς ηταν χαμηλη)

τα 25 με 30, τα ειχα με 13,8 βολτ, και θα σου ελεγα, μην κανεις τιποτα εσωτερικα ακομα.
ριξε πρωτα την καταλληλη ταση (14) και θα δεις τα βαττ που σου λεω

----------


## amiga

Εμένα η πρώτη μου (15 χρόνια πριν και βάλε) έβγαζε 50W στο κέντρο και 45 στα άκρα.
Μια άλλη που είχα πάρει κατά το 1998 έβγαζε 50W στους 88 και 20 στους 108
έκανα σύγκριση και είχε εντελώς διαφορετικούς πυκνωτές. Τους άλλαξα σύμφωνα με την πρώτη και ολα οκ.
Στα 100 τέτοια πλακετάκια που μου πεσαν στα χέρια τα 80 είχαν τέτοια προβλήματα και όλα ήταν λόγω πυκνωτών τοι να ναι!!!

----------


## jeik

με τι ταση στα εβγαζε ?

το  6084  ειχε  η  το  w60 ?

----------


## amiga

BLW60 με τάση 13.8V
Αυτό που βλέπω στο avatar σου δεν είναι του CDM τέτοιο έχεις ή το original?

----------


## jeik

το original ,

να ναι καλα ο γιωργος , που μας το παραχωρησε !!!! κι οχι μονο αυτο αλλα ολη του την προικα !!!!

το bly87 ποσα μιλιβαττ αντεχει σαν εισοδο για να μην το υπεροδηγησω ? 

θα καταλαβω αν του δωσω παραπανω η κατευθειαν θα το καψω ? 

ά και ποσα αντεχει  το 2sc1971 ? (max εισοδο ?) αν ξερεις ?

διοτι εχω και το σμαρτ κιτ με το 2247 και τελικο το 3924 , και το εχω κι αυτο με ρυθμιζομενη εξοδο , οποτε μπορω να το δοκιμασω.

Πολυ γκαντεμια σημερα ρε παιδια !!!!! :Cursing:  

εκαψα ενα τροφοδοτικο 14,5 βολτ , προσπαθησα να το επισκευασω ,αλλαξα μ/σ (εβαλα ενα γαιδουρι 12,8 βολτ AC - 10 αμπερ) , 
(και ταυτοχρονα δοκιμαζα και το λινεαρ με τροφοδοτικο PC στα 12 βολτ),
αλλα μαλλον ειναι λιγη η ταση του μ/σ ή αρπαξε και κατι αλλο αφου χωρις φορτιο ειχα τα 14,5 αλλα με φορτιο 1,5 αμπερ πηγαινε στα 10,5 βολτ  :W00t:  ??? και καπνισε και κατι αλλα την ψωνισα και δεν το εψαξα αλλο , τακτοποιουσαμε και το σπιτι , φροντιζαμε και το μωρο , ΧΑΜΟΣ.

Και μου χαλασε κι ενα ενα παλιο πλλ cdm αυτο με τα pushwheel,
(καπου χρειαζοταν κι αυτο) τελος παντων  :Bored:  , δεν κλειδωνει ,
καποιο ολοκληρωμενο την ακουσε  :Confused1:  .
Τουλαχιστον το λινεαρ πηγε εστω και με 11,8 βολτ στα 27 βαττ στους 89,00 (με την βοηθεια μεταβλητου πυκνωτη σε καταλληλο σημειο) , (εκει εχω συντονισμενη την κεραια).

Γιωργο η εταιρια στο εδωσε για 30άρι ? πολυ τιμιο εκ μερους τους , γιατι οπου και να δω παρομοιο το αναφερουνε για 50άρι , προφανως με τσιτα τα γκαζια και βγαλμενα ματια !!!!!!!!!!!  :W00t: 

Αλλα μαλλον εννοουν οτι για ολη την μπαντα δινει 30 αλλα αν θες , με εξτρα συντονισμο , δινει 45 , καπως ετσι πρεπει να ειναι το σεναριο .

----------


## jeik

Τόλη  , με  τι  το  οδηγουσες  και  εβγαλες  50 ?

----------


## electron

40watts  βγάζει με το 6084 και με μηδενικά στάσιμα.Bασικά αυτό που παιζει σημαντικό ρόλο είναι η κεραία και πόσο σωστά την έχεις φέρει στην συχνότητα που επιθυμείς. Από την εμπειρία μου έχω διαπιστώσει ότι το εν λόγω linear και η συμπεριφορά του εξαρτάται στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από την κεραία. Σε μια σειρά από δοκιμές είχα δει επίσης ότι αν <τσιμπούσε> λίγα στάσιμα παραπάνω,δηλαδή 1,2 με 1,5 μπορεί να έφτανε και τα 50 watts. Βέβαια όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση μέρος της ισχύος επιστρέφεται λόγο των στάσιμων και δεν είναι ισχύς που κερδίζεται στον αέρα.

----------


## jeik

ασε  ,  με  το  6084  το  εφαγα  κι  εγω  το  παραμυθι  , με  στασιμα  και  μονο  με  2,5  βαττ  οδηγηση  εβγαζα 50  :W00t:  !!!!!!!! ????? (θεωρητικα) ,
να  ΄ναι  καλα  τα  στασιμα.

----------


## jeik

Λοιπον  εχουμε και   λεμε  για  το  εν  λογω  CDM  :Δεν  επηρεαζει  πρακτικα  κανενα  τηλεοπτικο  καναλι  παρολο  που  το  213  παει  για  αρκετα  μετρα  αγκαλιτσα  με   το  φτηνιαρικο ομοαξονικο  της  τν .
Διαμορφωση  σουπερ  .
Τουλαχιστον  οσον  αφορα  ερασιτεχνικη  χρηση  του  βγαζω  το  καπελο.

Αυτα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε για το εν λογω CDM :Δεν επηρεαζει πρακτικα κανενα τηλεοπτικο καναλι παρολο που το 213 παει για αρκετα μετρα αγκαλιτσα με το φτηνιαρικο ομοαξονικο της τν .
> Διαμορφωση σουπερ .
> Τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα ερασιτεχνικη χρηση του βγαζω το καπελο.
> 
> Αυτα.



 :Thumbup: 

τελικα ,
*ποσα βαττ εβγαλε ?*

----------


## amiga

600mW απο το original pll sto bly87 και αυτό στο blw60

----------


## jeik

Συγνωμη που αργησα να απαντησω , ειχα αλλα προβληματακια οικογενειακα και δουλειας και μολις τωρα εκατσα στο πισι.

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.

Γιώργο , ακομη δεν μπορεσα να φτιαξω τροφοδοτικο , οποτε το δουλευω με του υπολογιστη ξεκουραστα στα 11,8 βολτ.

Συντονισα την κεραια στους 98 περιπου και μου εβγαλε (αν δειχνει σωστα το βατομετρο) 28 βαττ με 1,1 στασιμα.Επαιξα την συχνοτητα λιγο πανω κατω αλλα τα στασιμα δεν πηγαν 0 (ξερω την ψωνιζεις με τα στασιμα αλλα τι να κανω  :Bored: ......που θα παει θα το πετυχω το μηδεν καποια στιγμη) :Wink:  
Αυτα τα βαττ , προς το παρων ομως , γιατι εχουμε συνεχεια οταν γινει το καινουριο τροφοδοτικο , βρηκα και 2 lm338 καινουρια και θα κανω καλη δουλεια. 
Τωρα με τα 11,8 το πλλ βγαζει το πολυ 250 μιλιβαττ ενω οταν του εριξα 17 βολτ με ενα μικρο τροφοδοτικο (συμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστη θελει απο 14-1 :Cool:  πηγε στα 450 , οποτε υπολογιστε διπλασια οδηγηση + τα 2,7 βολτ επιπλεον στο λινεαρ θα παμε σε καποιες συχνοτητες στα 35+.
Τα λεμε αυριο παιδια , και καλες δοκιμες :Biggrin:  :Cool: 

ΥΓ Αυτο που ρωτησα περι maximum οδηγησης bly 87 και 2sc1971 μηπως καποιος ξερει κατι ? ακουσε τιποτα ?

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη αν παίξεις λίγο με την κεραία θα καταφέρεις να έχεις μηδενικά στάσιμα. Το <κακό> με το Linear αυτό είναι ότι επειδή ακριβώς δεν έχει μεταβλητούς,τον λόγο στασίμων πρέπει να τον αντισταθμίσεις από την κεραία.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Μπορειτε να βαλετε μεταβλητους πυκνωτες αντι για σταθερους,
και ετσι να εχετε την ιδια ισχυ σε ολη την μπαντα.
εμενα με 14,5 volt 5Α μου βγαζει 48 watt σε ολη την μπαντα,
ρυθμιστετο πρωτα σε ενα φορτιο με καλη γεφυρα, και οταν παρετε της 
σωστες ενδειξης, τοτε βαλτε το στην κεραια σας, κι αν δειτε πως δεν βγαζε
την σωστη ισχυ, τοτε ψαξτε την κεραια σας.
παντως το 6084 ειναι πολυ καλυτερο σε σχεση με το πολυ ευαισθητο blw60
που καιγετε με το παραμικρο.

----------


## jeik

τι broadband ειναι αυτο που θελει σωνει και καλα μεταβλητους ?

Γιωργο σε ποια σημεια εβαλες μεταβλητους ?

Επισης , κινδυνευει  να  πεσει  η  αποδοση  του  επειδη  ειναι  ευαισθητο ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη, ρε συ, νομιζω ότι πολύ την ψαχνεις την δουλεια, παραπανω ισως από οσο χρειαζεται.
  Τι θελω να πω
  Αν το λινεαρ σου βγαλει, 35 watt με 13,8 volt, (που νομιζω ότι θα τα βγαλει αφου είναι το 50αρι όπως μου λες)
  Νομιζω ότι για αυτό που το θελεις, σου κανει.

  Τωρα
  Αν από τα 35 πας στα 42 πχ watt δεν θα δεις καμια ουσιαστικη διαφορα στην ποιοτητα του σηματος σου.
  Δηλαδη αν από 15 πας στα 35 βλεπεις διαφορα, αλλα από τα 35 στα 42 δεν βλεπεις τιποτα.
    Γνωμη μου.   

  ΥΓ 
  ξερω φιλε Δημητρη, και 55 watt να σου εβγαζε, εσυ εκει θα τρωγοσουνα. Αφου  καταλαβα τι περιεργος εισαι  :Tongue: .
  Μπραβο σου συνεχισε ετσι. . .  και μετα μας βλεπω να παιζουμε με 2 linear (4cx350 – 829) που εχω στην Αθηνα στην αποθηκη  και τα τρωνε οι σκονες . . .

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Δημητρη να εχεις υποψην σου πως ολες οι πλακετες λινεαρ 
δεν ειναι απολυτα broadband σε ολη την μπαντα, δηλαδη 
δεν παιζουν με την ιδια ισχυ σε ολη την παντα,
και αναλογα με το που την εχει φτιαξει ο καθε κατασκευαστης 
δηλαδη τι πυκνωτες εχει βαλει στο κυκλωμα βγαζει και την αναλογη ισχυ 
σε μερος της μπαντας, με αποτελεσμα να χρειαζετυε πολλες φορες να κανουμε αλλαγες στο κυκλωμα για να το φερουμε στα μετρα μας.
ετσι λοιπον για να μην ψαχνομαστε με σταθερους πυκνωτες πολλες φορες πολλοι
βαζουμε μεταβλητους για ευκολη ρυθμιση και αμεση προσαρμογη.
μπορεις να βαλεις λοιπον μεταβλητους ισχυος καλυτερα να αντεχουν, στης θεσης 
ενδιαμεσα στα φιλτρα εξοδου, εκει δηλαδη που εχει τους 3χ15 , ακομα μπορεις 
να βαλεις και εναν στην εξοδο εκει που εχει τον ενα 15αρη σταθερο, και θα δεις
ετσι πως το κυκλωμα θα σου συντονιση τελεια, και θα παρεις την μεγιστη ενδειξη 
σε βατ.
τωρα οσο για την ευαισθησια του τραντζιστορς δεν παιφτει η αποδοση του επειδη ειναι 
ευαισθητο, αλλα να προσεχεις γιατι δεν παιρνει πολλα πειραματα και καιγετε ευκολα,
επισεις να ξερεις πως αυτο το τραντζιστορς blw60 μπορει να παθει κατι και να δουλευει

μισοκαμενο δηλαδη να βγαζει 25-28 βατ και στο πολυμετρο να δειχνει ενταξει οταν το μετρας, μου εχει τυχει σε μερικες περιπτωσεις στο παρελθον, γι αυτο προσωπικα δεν τα χρησημοποιω πια. τωρα δουλευω τα 2n6084 που ειναι πολυ καλυτερα.
επισης το blw60 για να σου βγαλει 50 βατ πρεπει να δουλευει στα 14,5 βολτ και να τραβαει περιπου 6 αμπερ. ενω το 2n6084 στα 14 βολτ  με 5 αμπερ βγαζει 48 βατ.

----------


## jeik

Ναι  Γιώργο  ,  εχω  μαθει  σε  καποια  πραγματα  να  να  αναζητω  το  καλυτερο  αποτελεσμα  με  το  λιγοτερο  κοστος.

Να  ξερω  οτι  αν  χρειαστει  σε  καποια  στιγμη ,  εκει  που  δουλευεις  κατι  στο  χαλαρο  , αν  σου  κουνηθουν  καποιοι ,   του  ριχνεις  μια  και  το  βουλωνουν  ολοι  πχ  λεμε  τωρα  εχει  καποιος  μια  πορσε  :Wink:  και  ξερει  οτι  δεν  τον  παιρνει  να  τη  ριχνει  στ  αυτια  γιατι  κυκλοφορουν  ρανταρ ,  ΑΛΛΑ  αμα  χρειαστει  της  δινει  και  καταλαβαινει.
Να  ξερεις  οτι  υπο  κανονικες  συνθηκες  πιανει  τα  300   και  να  σου  δινει  200  σου  κανει  καπως  :Confused1:  :Angry: 

Βρε  παιδι  μου  νιωθεις  μια  σιγουρια . 

Αλλο ασφαλεια στην  Interamerican  και αλλο στην Turkovounia Union  !!!

Ακομα  κι  οταν  φτιαξουμε  κατι  σε  μια  τρυπα  και  μετα  το  μπαζωσουμε  και  ξερουμε  οτι  δεν  θα  το  ελεγξει   κανεις  και  ποτε  πρεπει   να  ειμαστε  ικανοποιημενοι  οτι  εγινε  οσο  το  δυνατον  καλυτερη  δουλεια  κι  ας  μεινει  θαμενο  για  παντα.

----------


## jeik

Νααιιι  τα  λινεαρ  με  λυχνιες  !!!  Ο  καιρος  Γαρ  Εγγυς .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

. . . Να ξερεις οτι υπο κανονικες συνθηκες πιανει τα 300 και να σου δινει 200 σου κανει καπως . . . 

. . .  πρεπει να ειμαστε ικανοποιημενοι οτι εγινε οσο το δυνατον καλυτερη δουλεια κι ας μεινει θαμενο για παντα . . . 



*σωστες κουβεντες*  :OK: 

ΥΓ 
εγω θα χαρω επισης, οταν φυγουν οι διακοπες του σηματος στα σημεια που μου ελεγες.
προχωρα δημητρη

----------


## jeik

οι  διαλειψεις  εννοεις ?

----------


## jeik

Δοξα σοι ο Θεος.
Επισκευασα ενα τρομερο τροφοδοτικο με εξοδο απο 10 εως 30 βολτ ,(δεν ξερω ποσα αμπερ) , φοραει 2χ2Ν3055 σε τεραστιες ψυκτρες και δεν κολωνει καθολου .Θα του βαλω και 2 φουρφούρια  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  στις ψυκτρες να δροσιζεται γιατι του αξιζει.

Που θελω να καταληξω ??.........

Η ισχυς στο λινεαρ CDM με 14,8 βολτ διπλασιαστηκε δηλ πηγαμε στα 48 WATT περιπου χωρις πολυ ψαξιμο , με την διευκρινηση οτι εβαλα και τρεις μεταβλητους στα σημεια που ειπαμε.

Δεν μετρησα ακομη Αμπερ ουτε μικρορυθμισα μεταβλητους για το τελειο , εγιναν ολα στο πολυ γρηγορο και τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα ειναι καταπληκτικα.

Ειπαμε οποιος ψαχνει και τον βοηθανε βρισκει.

Τωρα το χαμηλωνουμε και παιζουμε χαλαρα παιδια , αφου διαπιστωσαμε οτι τα βγαζει  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.



Αποψε, 03:01

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Μπραβο φιλε δημητρη!!!  :Biggrin:  χαιρομε πολυ που καταφερες
και εφτιαξες την πλακετα και σου βγαζει την σωστη ισχυ τωρα.
και με λιγο ψαξιμο ακομα μπορει να περασεις και τα 50. 

Ανεβαζω και το σχεδιο της παλακετας για να δειτε.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Για να παιρνετε την μεγιστη ισχυ και να μην ψαχνεστε με πυκνωτες,
στα σημεια της εξοδου που εχει 2χ33 και 3χ15 επισης και στην εξοδο
που εχει τον 15pf, μπορειτε να τοποθετησετε μεταβλητους 10-80pf.
να αναφερω επισεις πληροφοριακα, πως εχω φτιαξει το συγκεκριμενο
κυκλωμα με τραντζιστορ MRF 317 και η ισχυς του περασε τα 100watt.
βεβαια χρειαστηκε για την προσαρμογη μερικες αλλαγες στο κυκλωμα
και αλλο τραντζιστορ στην εισοδο. παντως τα αποτελεσματα ηταν αριστα, 
και χωρις αρμονικες.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Δοξα σοι ο Θεος.
> 
> Η ισχυς στο λινεαρ CDM με 14,8 βολτ διπλασιαστηκε δηλ πηγαμε στα 48 WATT περιπου χωρις πολυ ψαξιμο , με την διευκρινηση οτι εβαλα και τρεις μεταβλητους στα σημεια που ειπαμε.
> 
> Δεν μετρησα ακομη Αμπερ ουτε μικρορυθμισα μεταβλητους για το τελειο , εγιναν ολα στο πολυ γρηγορο και τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα ειναι καταπληκτικα.
> 
> 
> Αποψε, 03:01



 Για μισο λεπτο, *14,8 ή 13,8 ?*
  Αν τα βολτ είναι 13,8 είναι υπεροχα, αν εισαι στα 14,8 βγαζει λιγα - ,μπορει και παραπανω.
(πιστευω οτι καλα θα ειναι, αν με 13,8 εχεις πανω απο 40 watt. Απο εκει και περα μιλας για τον τελειο συντονισμο)


  Απο αRεFιασματα Τι λεει ?
  Στο ιδιο κουτι το εχεις ?
  Μεταβλητα εβαλες και στην εισοδο του linear?
  Τι μεταβλητα ?
Με τι swr, ολα αυτα ?

*Καμια φωτογραφια για εμας δεν εχει ?*

  Υγ
  Φιλε μεγαλη σου ντροπη, να εχεις BIRD, και να αναρωτιεσαι αν δειχνει την σωστη ισχυ . . . και παλι ντροπη σου.

----------


## jeik

> Για μισο λεπτο, *14,8 ή 13,8 ?*
> Αν τα βολτ είναι 13,8 είναι υπεροχα, αν εισαι στα 14,8 βγαζει λιγα - ,μπορει και παραπανω.
> (πιστευω οτι καλα θα ειναι, αν με 13,8 εχεις πανω απο 40 watt. Απο εκει και περα μιλας για τον τελειο συντονισμο)
> 
> 
> Απο αRεFιασματα Τι λεει ?
> Στο ιδιο κουτι το εχεις ?
> Μεταβλητα εβαλες και στην εισοδο του linear?
> Τι μεταβλητα ?
> ...



-Μπερδευτηκες ? Με 14,85 βολτ επι της πλακέτας βγαζει 48 !!!
Με 13,8 εχει παλι πανω απο 40.
Μην ξεπερασουμε και τον κατασκευαστη.Φαινεται οτι με λιγο ψαξιμο ακομα και καποιες μικρες λεπτομερειες θα παει πανω απο 50 με τα 15 βολτ που λεει ο CDM.

-Τα αρεφιασματα υπαρχουν αλλα λυνονται με ενα τρυκακι στο πλλ.

-Ναι προς το παρον στο ιδιο , θα γινει αργοτερα σε μεγαλυτερο κουτι με την λεπτομερεια ως προς το τροφοδοτικο , αν ειναι εκτος μπορει να γινει λεπτο στο υψος και μουρατο αλλα λιγοτερο πρακτικο(με το τροφοδοτικο να σερνεται απο πισω :Smile: ),αν μπει μεσα το τροφοδοτικο θα ειναι πιο πρακτικο το συνολο αλλα πιο ογκωδες εστω κι αν γινει με τοροειδη Μ/Σ (Υπαρχει καινουριος) , αλλα λυνεται με ενα ΤΡΟΦ. switch , θα δουμε.

-Σε σημεια πριν την εξοδο.Στην εισοδο δεν ειδα διαφορα. 
-SWR εχω 1 βαττ , μπορω και λιγοτερα με την συχνοτητα λιγα δεκατα πιο πανω αλλα εχω Ρ/Σ και δεν θελω να πεσω πανω του.

-Η γεφυρα ειπαμε οτι δεν ειναι ακριβως η BIRD αλλα μια ξαδερφη της , πιο στιβαρη κατασκευη URM-120 , πιο φτηνη μεν αλλα με την ιδια φιλοσοφια λειτουργιας .
Αφου ξερεις ειμαι ιδιοτροπος  :Confused1:  και μου αρεσει να λεω τα πραγματα με τ ονομα τους.Και δεν την ελεγξα ακομη με μια καινουρια να συγκρινω.
Να πχ η ωρα αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι 20:28 και οχι οχτωμιση.

Φωτο αργοτερα. :Cool: 

http://www.chuckmartin.com/shop/larg...hp?prod_id=205  αυτη  ακριβως  ειναι .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

δηλαδη, το λινεαρ ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο
αντε ρε φιλε μπραβο
κανε και τα ψιλολογια και ορμα.

οσο για την γεφυρα, 2 πανω 2 κατω, καλα εισαι.

μπορεις φυσικα να τσεκαρεις τα βαττ που εχεις σε σχεση με τα αμπερ που σου τραβαει.

κανε φυσικα και την καλη την δοκιμη (στον αερα)
ριξε και φωτο 
μπραβο σου και παλι

εγω αρχισα τις σκεψεις για την cx, θα βρουμε μερος χρονο εργαλεια.
πρωτα θα βαλουμε την 500αρα, μετα θα βελτιωσουμε λιγο την ψυξη
και θα της ριξουμε πολλα στο κεφαλι. και ας ειναι μονο για μια φορα.

παντα ηθελα να την γονατισω, αλλα ποτε δεν το εκανα, παρα μονο σε δοκιμες.

οταν ελθεις παμε κατα Δαφνουδι μερια, που εχει η γυναικα μου σπιτι και ...

----------


## jeik

Nαι τα ψιλολογια σιγα σιγα.

Δαφνούδι ???

Κοντα ειμαστε  :Cool: 

Σιγουρα θα παμε .

Βρηκα και το εγχειριδιο της γεφυρας μου και ειναι ολα οκ , 

συμφωνα με τη γραφικη παρασταση των στασιμων ειμαι στο 1,01.

Ά  και  η  δοκιμη  εγινε  με  45  βαττ  (για  ασφαλεια)  αλλα  τα  αποτελεσματα  εχουν  ως  εξης :
Εκει   που  περνούσε  καλα  τωρα  περναει  καλυτερα  και  στα  σημεια  που  μολις  ακουγοταν  τωρα  ακουγεται   καλυτερα ,νεκρα  σημεια  εξακολουθουν  να  υπαρχουν.

Ετσι  καταληγουμε  στα  εξης : 

α. ή  ψηλοτερα την  κεραια (αδυνατον) , 

β. ή  4   κεραιες (αδυνατον) ,

γ. αλλαγη  σημειου  εκπομπης (αδυνατον) ,

δ. συμβιβασμος  με  το  παρων  αποτελεσμα (δυνατον) , αλλωστε  ολα  ειναι  στα  πλαισια  δοκιμων  και  εκπαιδευσης .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> δ. συμβιβασμος με το παρων αποτελεσμα (δυνατον) , .



*ως ποτέ ?*

ξεχασες το καλλιτερο,

*ε. περισσοτερα watt πχ 100*  :Rolleyes: , 

ασχετο, στα 45, ειχες προβλημα με την τηλεοραση?

(ξερεις, λογω κοντινης αποστασης κεραιων.- οσο τελειο και να ειναι το exciter, αν οι κεραιες ειναι διπλα διπλα, εχεις προβλημα)

----------


## jeik

Ειτε  25  ειτε  45  , Μόνο  σε  ενα  καναλι  που  ειναι  εκ  φυσεως  καπως  χαμηλοτερο  απο  τα  άλλα  επηρεαζεται  ο  ενισχυτης , και  φαινεται  σαν  να  βγαινει  αμυδρα  απο  κατω  αλλο  καναλι  και  κανει  λεπτα  νερα  αλλα  παρακολουθειται  ανετα.Και  αν  αλλαξω  τη  συχνοτητα  καποια  δεκατα  λυνεται.Εκεινο  το  σεναριο  που  παιρνεις  παραμαζωμα  3-4  καναλια  και  δεν  ξερεις  τι  να  κανεις  δεν  παιζει  πλεον
Και  οταν  λεω  τα  καλωδια  πανε  αγκαλια  προς  την  ταρατσα  κυριολεκτώ  !!!!!
και  η  τηλεοραση  ειναι  στο  1,5  μετρο  απο  τον  πομπο !!!!

----------


## jeik

Τωρα  βεβαια  δεν  μπορεις  να  εισαι  σιγουρος  για  ολες  τις  TV   και  τους  ενισχυτες   ιστου   τριγυρω  σου   αλλά  σε  γενικες  γραμμες  ΄΄η  καλη  μερα  απο  το  πρωι  φαινεται΄΄ :Rolleyes: .

----------


## jeik

100  WATT  :W00t:  !!!!  οχ  οχ  οχι  , δεν  ημουν  ποτε  λατρης  των  πολλων  βαττ  για  ερασιτεχνικη  χρηση  , για  πολλους  και  διαφορους  λογους , αλλά  της  υπερκεραιας  , μολις  την  ανακαλυψω  θα  δεις  τι   εχει  να  γινει .Με  5  βαττ  κι  εφυγες  :Rolleyes: .

Με  τη  cx  θα  βγουμε  mobile  apo  Xιονοχώρι (you  know  Hionochori ?)

με  Η/Ζ  για   τροφοδοσιες   και  θα  χτυπησουμε  κατευθειαν  Θασο , Σελι  και  Πήλιο  :Cool:  :Cool:  και  φυσικα  Χορτιατη  για  πλακα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> 100 WATT  !!!! οχ οχ οχι , δεν ημουν ποτε λατρης των πολλων βαττ για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση , για πολλους και διαφορους λογους , αλλά της υπερκεραιας , μολις την ανακαλυψω θα δεις τι εχει να γινει .Με 5 βαττ κι εφυγες .
> 
> Με τη cx θα βγουμε mobile apo Xιονοχώρι (you know Hionochori ?)
> 
> με Η/Ζ για τροφοδοσιες και θα χτυπησουμε κατευθειαν Θασο , Σελι και Πήλιο  και φυσικα Χορτιατη για πλακα.



Δημητρη,

1 τα 100 σημερα,δεν ειναι πολλα ... δυστυχως

2 για την κεραια, ελα σου εχω κρεμαστρες, βαλε εσυ τα πουκαμισα  :Tongue: 

3 με 5 watt και εφυγες για να βρεις κανα linear  :Lol: 

4 η cx δεν ειναι για εκπομπη, αλλα για παιγνιδι, εκπομπη μονο με trz broadband, ευκολα και γρηγορα.

5 τα Η/Ζ τωρα ειναι και φθηνα, απλα να  βρουμε κανα τροχοσπιτο να μπουμε και εμεις χαχαχαχαχαχα

6 τα τσιγαρα, ποιος θα μας τα φερνει (εκει που θα μας πανε μετα) ?

υγ προς αντμινς

1 sorry για τα ποστ εκτος θεματος

2 τα παραπανω ειναι χιουμορ που αφορα την διασκεδαση μας (παντα και μονο μεσα απο το φορουμ. Εγω και ο Δημητρης ειμαστε ΚΑΤΑ των παρανομων εκπομπων)

----------


## kostas30

2 τα παραπανω ειναι χιουμορ που αφορα την διασκεδαση μας (παντα και μονο μεσα απο το φορουμ. Εγω και ο Δημητρης ειμαστε ΚΑΤΑ των παρανομων εκπομπων)


KΑΙ ΕΓΩ :W00t:  :Tongue2:

----------


## jeik

Κοιταξτε  αν  το  δουμε  σοβαρα  ειμαι  κατα  της  παρανομης  εκπομπης ,  αλλα  χρειαζεται  καποια  αδεια  για  να  πειραματιστω  σε  μια  ευρεσιτεχνια ? (νεο  τυπο  κεραιας) τι  να  κανω ? να  μετακομισω  στην  Ιταλια ?
Δηλαδη  πως  θα  ελεγξω  μια  νεου  τυπου  (σουπερ κεραια)  που  θα  ανακαλυψω ? θα  τη  σχεδιασω  στο  χαρτι  και  οκ ? πρακτικα  πως  θα  γινει ?   Πως  θα  ελεγξω  την  εμβελεια  της  με  εξομοιωτη ?  :Confused1: 

Στοπ  γιατι  ειμαι  εκτος  θεματος.

----------


## jeik

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...pskr7ug07u.jpg

Να το αποτελεσμα !!

Στην  κλιμακα   των  50  βαττ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

μπραβο Δημητρη, 

με ποσα βολτ ?

αRεFιασματα εχεις ?

50 βαττ, για πειραματικους λογους φυσικα...
εκτος αν εισαι Ιταλια. Εισαι Ιταλια ?

Δημητρη, καλη συνεχεια στο πειραμα 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Μπραβο φιλε δημητρη, αεροπλανο το εκανες το 50αρι   :Thumbup:

----------


## jeik

Παιδια  σας ευχαριστω , για  τη   βοηθεια  σας , καθως  και  ολα  τα υπολοιπα  μελη  του  φορουμ  γιατι  μην  ξεχναμε  οτι  δεν  θα  εφτανα  στο  επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα  αν  δεν  διαβαζα  ολα  τα  ποστ  που  γραφτηκαν  τα  τελευταια  χρονια  γυρω  απο  το  θεμα.

Χα  , Οσο  για  το  σημειο  εκπομπης  (Ιταλία) μην  ξεχνας  Γιωργο 231 οτι  εχω  την  ευχαριστηση  να  επισκευαζω  αφιλοκερδως  στο  βαθμο  που  γνωριζω  για  λογαριασμο  (του  κοινου  καλου ) διαφορα  σημαντικα  επικοινωνιακα  συστηματα  RF ,*οχι  για  να  παιζουν  μουσικούλα* , οποτε  αναγκαιει  καποιες  φορες  και  η  εκπομπη ,για (............. λογους).

Ταση  14,68  βολτ , 6,03  Αμπερ ,
και  τα  επιστρεφομενα  στο  0,8  Βαττ , οχι  RFιασματα.
οπως  βλεπετε  παει  οντως  πανω  απο  50 βαττ  με  15  βολτ  αλλα  δεν  χρειαζεται  σκασιμο.

Ο  σκοπος  επετευχθει , τελος  η  δοκιμη.

----------


## jeik

Τωρα  επισκευαζω  ενα  ALAN CT-180.

----------


## RFΧpert

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=140265555730 

Δειτε και τις τρεις φωτο σε αυτη την δημοπρασια απο ενα Ιταλικο παλιο πομπο και πειτε μου ΑΝ καποια σας θυμιζει κατι...  :Wink:

----------


## savnik

> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=140265555730 
> 
> Δειτε και τις τρεις φωτο σε αυτη την δημοπρασια απο ενα Ιταλικο παλιο πομπο και πειτε μου ΑΝ καποια σας θυμιζει κατι...



 Το PLL των 29.000 δραχμών τότε.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=140265555730 
> 
> Δειτε και τις τρεις φωτο σε αυτη την δημοπρασια απο ενα Ιταλικο παλιο πομπο και πειτε μου ΑΝ καποια σας θυμιζει κατι...



 :Lol:  :Biggrin:  :Lol: 

" ... οχι με ενα, δυο ολοκληρωμενα, αναμφιβολου λειτουργιας ..."

οπως θυμαμαι το 
" ... AM ή FM ... να η λυση ... πομπος 2 σε 1"

----------


## RFΧpert

Την φωτο του ενισχυτη 50W την ειδε καλα κανενας?  :Biggrin:  :Wink:

----------


## RFΧpert

> Το PLL των 29.000 δραχμών τότε.



Ναι, αυτο του ΠΟΠ 
αλλα και αλλη φωτο

----------


## tzitzikas

> 2 τα παραπανω ειναι χιουμορ που αφορα την διασκεδαση μας (παντα και μονο μεσα απο το φορουμ. Εγω και ο Δημητρης ειμαστε ΚΑΤΑ των παρανομων εκπομπων)
> 
> 
> KΑΙ ΕΓΩ



lol εγω ειμαι υπερ μονο των πειρα(μα)τικων εκπομπων :Tongue2:  :Επιθετικός:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## jeik

> μπραβο Δημητρη, 
> 
> με ποσα βολτ ?
> 
> αRεFιασματα εχεις ?
> 
> 50 βαττ, για πειραματικους λογους φυσικα...
> εκτος αν εισαι Ιταλια. Εισαι Ιταλια ?
> 
> ...



Λοιπον  ξεχασα  να  αναφερω  οτι  κατα  τυχη ,  τα     ''RFιάσματα''     μετα  την  μετατροπη  που  εγινε  στην  ταλαντωση (βαρικαπ  και  τριμμερ  για  την  τελειοποηση  της  διαμορφωσης)  την  καναν  με  ελαφρα  πηδηματακια   :Rolleyes: .

----------

